# Always "Adobe Standard" as RAW Profile?



## GarfieldKlon (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi 

I realized that LR chooses always "Adobe Standard" as camera profile for my RAW files. I would like to change this default behavior to "Camera Standard". Is it somehow possible? Or is the only way to achieve this to edit one RAW, apply the profile I want and save this as a preset?


Mahalo
GarfieldKlon


----------



## clee01l (Sep 15, 2014)

I set my default camera profile on import with a Develop Preset referenced by my Import Preset.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, as I thought, only achievable by presets.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 16, 2014)

No, not only by using presets. You can change the default develop settings to use one of the alternative camera calibration profiles if you want, thus no need to remember to apply a preset.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 18, 2014)

As Jim says- 





> change the default develop settings



Two steps-
1.  Select you preferred camera profile in the Camera Calibration Panel
2.  From the top menu- Choose- Develop > Set Default Settings.


----------

